# Will these fit? To Much tire?



## LS6GTO (May 31, 2013)

So Im looking at a rim with a 5x120 Bolt pattern. They are 17x7.5 with an offset of +40. Will these work, or will they look horrible? I have 18s on the car now, just bored with them. 

Also, if these will work, will there be too much tire? Or what do you think is the best size to go? Thanks Nick


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Find a puzzle or something if you're bored. 18s will almost always look better than 17s and a narrower wheel isn't the way to go either.

Ideal: 18"s, rear 9-9.5" wide, mid 50s offset. front 8-8.5" mid to high 40s offset. You need to get at minimum 265s in the rear and 285s are better


----------

